# Mystery network loss

## Buffoon

Intel NUC. Was working fine ... until it was submerged for 4 days. Now, several weeks later, I opened it up, looked inside, cleaned mud out ... powered it up and it works! But no network. The NIC driver loads, but no connection. Everything looks completely fine, dmesg, ifconfig output, etc. OK, I was thinking it has some damage after all. Tried with SystemRescueCd - and it had network! Leaving me baffled, why can't I see anything wrong with the network and why it is still not working?

----------

## ct85711

ok, by ifconfig output being ok, does it mean the network card  has a valid ip address?  Did you check your resolv.conf?  What about pinging your default gateway (assuming you have an ip address, and not one of that crap APIPA stuff).  Going by what you said that SystemRescue cd worked, so it's assumed it's going to be an configuration issue...

----------

## Buffoon

Static configuration. Pinging default gateway times out. I have no DHCP client installed, but I don't see how it could help anyway. Can't install anything without network, portage is on NFS. Of course, I could use chroot. But even then, what should I emerge?

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Maybe you have set up something specific on your gateway, which was reverted to default in the mean time... (switching back from a specific subnet to the classical 192.168.0.0 after a reset for example)

If I guess right, you may simply check and then redo your GW conf using your sysrescueCD before switching back to beloved Gentoo.

++

Gi)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Buffoon,

The difference between systemrescuecd and and your Gentoo is dhcpcd.

Boot  systemrescuecd check networking and look carefully at the IP address you have.

----------

